# Hilton Grand Vacation Club or Marriott Vacation Club?



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi everyone...new to timesharing.  Doing my research now.  Was hoping to first use on a family reunion with 7 people in Europe for next August 2019 - but I understand this is not possible anymore with Marriott due to reservation window, which is fine!  Still want to purchase for long term use...  Had purchased from Hilton developer last week in Las Vegas, then 'lightning' hit us, we woke up and quickly cancelled that over-priced contract.  What can I say? ;-) 

Anyway, after much reading I now have a decent understanding of the HGVC timeshare but want to consider Marriott as well since they have really cool destinations and nice properties. Have reviewed comments on this board about the Marriott timeshare, but I can't seem to find a solid, straightforward overview (as was done by TUG for HGVC).  All are so detailed.  As a result, I am quite confused about how it works, advantages/disadvantages over HGVC, costs, etc. 

I see folks talking as well about points vs weeks and some were saying to stick with weeks.  HGVC is points only, so why the confusion?  Does that mean buy a week and every year you go to the same place, same week, unless you exchange?

Hoping someone can help a little and point me to where I can read a clear outline of Marriott.  Oh, and seems like it all changed too, so what I did find was older than 2018.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## ljmiii (Oct 24, 2018)

The answer is easy - you're too late for August 2019.  MVCI should be booked 12 or ideally 13 months in advance.  Even with HGVC I wouldn't buy a timeshare for just for one event.


----------



## ljmiii (Oct 24, 2018)

As for your larger question...

HGVC was built with points from the start. You can use your week to book a 'home week' reservation at your home resort - but that really only matters for certain high demand destinations at high demand times. And/or the various affiliates. And the By Hilton Club destinations operate under various, different systems. But Las Vegas, Orlando, and the Big Island are fairly easy to book.

MVCI added the point program relatively recently (in 2010). As a new buyer you have a number of choices. The first option is to buy a resale week that you then use at that location/season every year (or trade it through Interval International). If you are interested staying at a particular resort for a week every year (or every other year) this is almost certainly the cheapest way to do so.  Or you can buy points resale which is cheaper than buying direct. Points offer flexibility in terms of location, length of stay, and season...but are more 'expensive' if you're really looking for week long vacations.


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 24, 2018)

ljmiii said:


> The answer is easy - you're too late for August 2019.  MVCI should be booked 12 or ideally 13 months in advance.  Even with HGVC I wouldn't buy a timeshare for just for one event.


Hello ljmiii, thank you for your speedy reply.  Ok, no problem about next August then.  We do want to purchase for the long term, by the way.  Just were hoping to use it starting August 2019.  If not possible, then that is ok.  Do you know the answer to my other question about Marriott Vacation Club, though?


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 24, 2018)

ljmiii said:


> As for your larger question...
> 
> HGVC was built with points from the start. You can use your week to book a 'home week' reservation at your home resort - but that really only matters for certain high demand destinations at high demand times. And/or the various affiliates. And the By Hilton Club destinations operate under various, different systems. But Las Vegas, Orlando, and the Big Island are fairly easy to book.
> 
> MVCI added the point program relatively recently (in 2010). As a new buyer you have a number of choices. The first option is to buy a resale week that you then use at that location/season every year (or trade it through Interval International). If you are interested staying at a particular resort for a week every year (or every other year) this is almost certainly the cheapest way to do so.  Or you can buy points resale which is cheaper than buying direct. Points offer flexibility in terms of location, length of stay, and season...but are more 'expensive' if you're really looking for week long vacations.



Got it!  Thank you!!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 24, 2018)

We own HGVC and Marriott points.  I like both programs the resorts are high quality and the points offer lots of flexibility, which is something we value.  There is a fair bit of crossover in the destinations, but each program also has some destinations the other one misses.


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 24, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> We own HGVC and Marriott points.  I like both programs the resorts are high quality and the points offer lots of flexibility, which is something we value.  There is a fair bit of crossover in the destinations, but each program also has some destinations the other one misses.


Thank you!  Did you buy both on the resale market?  If so, which broker?  Again, thanks for sharing....


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 24, 2018)

The HGVC system was designed as a points system from the ground up, but built around ownership of deeded weeks with assigned point values. Marriott Vacation Club now has a points-based system built as an overlay on top of a pre-existing weeks-based system, but not all weeks owners participate in the points product. As a result, the points system at Marriott is more complex and harder to explain succinctly than is HGVC.

We own in both. I think the structure and design of HGVC is superior to MVC, but MVC has a much broader network of locations. HGVC is adding more new locations than MVC, it seems, so the gap in locations is slowly narrowing.

The two stickies at the top of this forum are good reads to learn about the MVC Points and Weeks systems:

Points: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/faq-mvc-destinations-points-program.197346/
Weeks: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/faq-marriott-vacation-club-weeks-system.391/

I would also suggest looking at the resort locations for both HGVC and MVC and deciding which fits your needs the best. They actually do seem to complement each other nicely, which is why we own both.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 24, 2018)

If you like flexible points programs, you should also look at mandatory resale properties at Vistana (e.g. Westin Kaanapali Maui, Westin Kierland, Westin St. John, Harborside). This program was recently acquired by Marriott but is currently a discrete program with its own properties and rules. The majority of Vistana owners participate in the staroption points program and trading into desireable units are fluid similar to the HGVC system.

We own HGVC and Vistana and the locations complement each other quite nicely. However if you want Europe, Marriott has more properties.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 25, 2018)

ljmiii said:


> The answer is easy - you're too late for August 2019.  MVCI should be booked 12 or ideally 13 months in advance.


I would not give up on August 2019.  Many Marriott properties still have weeks to reserve for next August.  Even Maui, one of the toughest to reserve, occasionally has limited weeks availability 9-10 months in advance and there are always cancellations opening up new availability.  It all depends on the specific property.


----------



## ljmiii (Oct 25, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> Thank you!  Did you buy both on the resale market?  If so, which broker?  Again, thanks for sharing....


My two HGVC weeks I bought through the brokers that happened to have them for sale. The first was relatively rare - Hilton Hawaiian Village Lagoon tower Oceanview Every Other Year - and the second was very rare - HHV Oceanfront EOY.

My Hawaiian Marriott weeks I bought resale as well...again EOY weeks with the broker that had them. However, I bought my Grand Vista week directly from MVCI as part of a hybrid package...something we hadn't mentioned.  If you buy a week directly from MVCI along with an 'equal' number of points the week is enrolled in the points program and the price per point is roughly equivalent to buying points resale. And you have the added benefit of being able to use the week as a week if you wish. Until very recently the MVCI website had a list of properties available to purchase as part of a hybrid package...now you'll have to call or visit a MVCI location to find out what they have.


----------



## ljmiii (Oct 25, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> Was hoping to first use on a family reunion with 7 people in Europe for next August 2019...


I suppose the real question is where are you looking to go most of the time? More than anything else that will determine if HGVC or MVCI is more 'right' for you.


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 25, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> The HGVC system was designed as a points system from the ground up, but built around ownership of deeded weeks with assigned point values. Marriott Vacation Club now has a points-based system built as an overlay on top of a pre-existing weeks-based system, but not all weeks owners participate in the points product. As a result, the points system at Marriott is more complex and harder to explain succinctly than is HGVC.
> 
> We own in both. I think the structure and design of HGVC is superior to MVC, but MVC has a much broader network of locations. HGVC is adding more new locations than MVC, it seems, so the gap in locations is slowly narrowing.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!  Appreciate your candid reply!  Have a lot of reading to do!


ljmiii said:


> I suppose the real question is where are you looking to go most of the time? More than anything else that will determine if HGVC or MVCI is more 'right' for you.





ljmiii said:


> I suppose the real question is where are you looking to go most of the time? More than anything else that will determine if HGVC or MVCI is more 'right' for you.[/QUOTE





ljmiii said:


> I suppose the real question is where are you looking to go most of the time? More than anything else that will determine if HGVC or MVCI is more 'right' for you.


I find that to be the toughest question.  Somewhere looks attractive until you are forced to go one too many times.  Las Vegas would be one such example. Lol!


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 25, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> If you like flexible points programs, you should also look at mandatory resale properties at Vistana (e.g. Westin Kaanapali Maui, Westin Kierland, Westin St. John, Harborside). This program was recently acquired by Marriott but is currently a discrete program with its own properties and rules. The majority of Vistana owners participate in the staroption points program and trading into desireable units are fluid similar to the HGVC system.
> 
> We own HGVC and Vistana and the locations complement each other quite nicely. However if you want Europe, Marriott has more properties.


Ok, I will take a look as well.  Yes, need Europe as bulk of my family lives there, but they can travel easilt. Thank you!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 25, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> Thank you!  Did you buy both on the resale market?  If so, which broker?  Again, thanks for sharing....



HGVC we purchased direct.  At some point i want to add more points to both program, but don't have a specific broker recommendation.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 25, 2018)

Below are a few resale broker recommendations:

*Carl Thoms Paradise Resale *http://timeshare-resale.com/ (Marriott authorized reseller and HGVC. We used Carl to buy an HGVC resale and were very satisfied.)

Brokers Tuggers have recommended for HGVC:

*Diane Nadeau *https://www.timesharebrokersales.com
*Judi Koz *www.judikoz.com

There is also an HGVC authorized broker for Scotland/Europe who can qualify you for elite benefits. Perform a search in the HGVC forum.  Scotland has some of the lowest MF/point in the HGVC system. If you don't mind currency risk and want a European home resort, this could be a great base for trading in the HGVC system. HGVC in Europe includes Scotland, Portugal (limited avail) and Tuscany.

Hawaii Resales (MVC, Vistana, HGVC) - if that is important to you:
*Syed Sarmad* https://advantagevacation.com/


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 25, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> Ok, I will take a look as well.  Yes, need Europe as bulk of my family lives there, but they can travel easilt. Thank you!



Vistana does not have any properties in Europe.


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 25, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Below are a few resale broker recommendations:
> 
> *Carl Thoms Paradise Resale *http://timeshare-resale.com/ (Marriott authorized reseller and HGVC. We used Carl to buy an HGVC resale and were very satisfied.)
> 
> ...



So Paradise Resale is NOT only Lake Tahoe area, correct?  I assume you meant to say that they are an HGVC authorized reseller as well or only for Marriott?  I was also wondering about Judi Coz vs Samuel Rodriguez.  How does one choose???


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 25, 2018)

As far as next August you should also consider renting the units you need from an owner rather than renting from the developer of you can’t buy something that is available for use in 2019. Review listings in the Marketplace here on TUG as well as redweek.com. You would save a significant amount by renting from an owner.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 25, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> As far as next August you should also consider renting the units you need from an owner rather than renting from the developer of you can’t buy something that is available for use in 2019. Review listings in the Marketplace here on TUG as well as redweek.com. You would save a significant amount by renting from an owner.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



Oh, thank you!!  Had not even thought of that possibility!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 25, 2018)

Here is a handy comparison chart of the major systems:

*http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-system-comparison-chart.html*


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 25, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Below are a few resale broker recommendations:
> 
> *Carl Thoms Paradise Resale *http://timeshare-resale.com/ (Marriott authorized reseller and HGVC. We used Carl to buy an HGVC resale and were very satisfied.)
> 
> ...



Emailed the Scotland guy, John, to look into this as well, per your recommendation.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## dansimms (Oct 26, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Here is a handy comparison chart of the major systems:
> 
> *http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-system-comparison-chart.html*


Nice comparison.  I feel the average Marriott Vacation Club maintenance fee listed is inaccurate at $2400.  Too high.


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 26, 2018)

dansimms said:


> Nice comparison.  I feel the average Marriott Vacation Club maintenance fee listed is inaccurate at $2400.  Too high.



There was some debate about that when the chart was first done. As I recall, the $2400 is based purely on an estimate of the average points it takes to book a 2BR in higher seasons in MVC Destination Club Points. Something like 4000 to 4500 points and the Trust point maintenance  fee for that amount. That is my recollection. Personally, I don't agree with that approach because, as you have noted, it overestimates the "real" maintenance fee cost within the MVC system.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 27, 2018)

dansimms said:


> Nice comparison.  I feel the average Marriott Vacation Club maintenance fee listed is inaccurate at $2400.  Too high.


$2400 is way too high.  Even the maintenance fee for a 2BR in the new towers in Maui is only a couple hundred dollars higher than that.  Other 2BR maintenance fees in Hawaii are lower.  I believe the $2400 figure for MVCI overstates the average maintenance fees across the system by something like 50%.


----------



## youppi (Oct 28, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> $2400 is way too high.  Even the maintenance fee for a 2BR in the new towers in Maui is only a couple hundred dollars higher than that.  Other 2BR maintenance fees in Hawaii are lower.  I believe the $2400 figure for MVCI overstates the average maintenance fees across the system by something like 50%.


They probably used the trust points MF in the chart. The 2019 MF of the trust points should be around $0.58/point as per another thread.
So, 4,150 pts @ $0.58/pts = $2,407


----------

